# Can the UK deliver surrogacy reform? (Guardian online debate)



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought some of you may be interested to read this. Do post a comment and help out our side of the debate!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/dec/29/elton-john-david-furnish-surrogacy-law?


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have read the article, and I agree that the laws in the UK and wider world need to be updated to reflect life in the 21st century. It seems to me, that surrogacy is treated the same as prostitution.
You are not allowed to  advertise that you want a surrogate or a surrogate is not allowed to advertise that they want to be a surrogate- but clearly this law is broken or organisations/agencies tread a fine line that is tolerated. 3rd party agencies get round this by saying they are promoting their own agency services not surrogacy for individuals and shout about the fact they control content of discussion on their sites like the nazi party... with statements like "persons advertising for surrogacy will be barred from our site"...this means that people can ONLY access surrogates via paying fees to whatever agency is controlling the information- exploitation or control? well probably a bit of both.
Its the same as prostitutes, they are not allowed to openly advertise their services- (but they do)- and 3rd party escort agencies and massage parlours advertise their services...without letting the prostitutes direct contact with clients.....expolitation or control?- well probably both.
Being new to surrogacy, I am finding the 2 main organisations promoting surrogacy in the UK , COTS and Surrogacy UK appear to be very draconian and oversensitive, you can only be invloved in  even getting to use their message boards  to access any information "if you apply and you are approved" not exactly open and tolerant, surrogacy can only move on if things are allowed to develop in a much more open and tolerant way. Whilst things remain closed and controlled, people will always view surrogacy as distasteful/ mysterious/unusual/wrong?
Whilst I understand the need for control where money and people are involved, access to information has to change to ensure open and transparent discussion and progression.
It is sad that surrogacy and prostitution are aligned so closely in UK law.


----------

